# Nantucket anchorage?



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

Planning a trip to Nantucket and M.V. in August. I did a search of forums [didn't find ans] and will use my charts but does anyone know of good out of the way stopovers or commonly visited spots on Nantucket for anchoring? My boat draws 3 1/2 feet. Will just be doing an overnight.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

There is a general anchorage right in Nantucket Harbor 40dgree18minutes/70degrees 10 minutes.
Middle Frame scales

There are hundreds of moorings in the harbor and ALL will be full on weekends in the summer. Call NOW for a reservation!!
*NANTUCKET MOORINGS*
Dennis & Wendy Metcalfe
85 Bartlett Road, Nantucket, MA 02554
Phone: (508) 228-4472 ~ Fax: (508) 228-7441
E-mail us at [email protected]


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You might already be too late for reserving a mooring at this point. It is mid-july...

You also might want to check out "*The Cruising Guide to the New England Coast"* or Eldridge or Reed's East Coast Nautical Almanac.

If you don't have at least one of these, you really need to get one... and you should also have the charts of the region. The charts would show you what anchorages are available. I'd look Nantucket up for you, but all of my books are down at the boat.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, that was easy! Got the dates and I'm looking forward to the trip.


----------



## kptmorgan04 (Apr 10, 2007)

Joesaila said:


> Thanks, that was easy! Got the dates and I'm looking forward to the trip.


did you get a mooring or figure out an anchorage? I will be stopping by there in about a month so am wondering the same thing


----------



## jimmalkin (Jun 1, 2004)

RE: Nantucket and MV: We're in there for a couple of months each summer and have some suggestions. Nantucket - head E up Pulpit (the main harbor is at the W end at the town) and anchor just around First Point. You will be protected unless it's very heavy out of the SW and it will be much quieter than the main mooring field area. The moorings in Nantucket are close and busy and there's little room for anchoring in the field. Launch service is available via hail.

Vineyard Haven is a good harbor in all but heavy NE and has a launch service from 4 July - Labor Day (hail 'em either 72 or 73, I forget) and a town dock for dinghy landing. Moorings outside the breakwater from VHMarina (508) 693-0720. Menemsha is tough unless you're less than 5'6" draft - best to run up the channel and anchor in Menemsha Pond (hard to stb at the red can if you're on a flood tide) as the small inner harbor is very crowded/cramped. Call the Harbormaster. Edgartown is tough and crowded and you have to use the outer harbor (they blame pollution on boats rather than over-development and septic run-off from harborside McMansions. Oak Bluffs if tight and filled with fishing/power boats and shark tournament stuff.

Have fun and watch the currents and shifting sandbars in Nantucket Sound. Eldridge is a must and Cruising Guide of NE is very helpful up and down the coast.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jim-

I always liked Menemsha...  but the draft hasn't been a problem for me.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

jimmalkin said:


> .....Vineyard Haven is a good harbor in all but heavy NE and has a launch service from 4 July - Labor Day (hail 'em either 72 or 73, I forget) and a town dock for dinghy landing. Moorings outside the breakwater from VHMarina (508) 693-0720.
> 
> Menemsha is tough unless you're less than 5'6" draft - best to run up the channel and anchor in Menemsha Pond (hard to stb at the red can if you're on a flood tide) as the small inner harbor is very crowded/cramped. Call the Harbormaster. Edgartown is tough and crowded and you have to use the outer harbor (they blame pollution on boats rather than over-development and septic run-off from harborside McMansions. Oak Bluffs if tight and filled with fishing/power boats and shark tournament stuff.


Approaching Vineyard Haven we hail the Harbormaster (9 I think, or connect via 16) and 9 times out of 10 he can assign you a mooring inside the breakwater. If I dont' get one, I usually go over up into the Vineyard Lagoon and anchor (a secret very un-used spot) - one of the nicest places in New England to spend a night. I think the drawbridge now goes up on a schedule, like every 30 minutes..You absolutely do not want to be outside the VH breakwater should a northerly/easterly blow up as not only will you be miserable, your boat will be at peril.

I thought Menemsha Pond was more like four feet and that you cant go up there, or at least stay overnight, without the harbormaster locking up your head, see http://www.boatingguidetoamerica.co...rica:State_MA:Place_Menemsha_Marthas_Vineyard

As to Edgartown, in 30 year sof visiting Edgartown I've never had a problen finding a mooring in the harbor or anchoring in a convenient location, there used to be anchoring space along the channel even right across from EYC - I assume there still is, its just the moorings are generally so convenient, why anchor.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Vineyard Haven Lagoon*

I had read a while back that due to the poor condition of the drawbridge it was opening once or twice a day...

Not sure of the schedule now but check it while planning.

You can anchor in the outer harbor in Edgartown... It has good holding ground.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

Excited about today. We leave for Nantucket...one last minute question. Is there wireless internet available? Can live w/o it but it would be convienient.


----------

